# Lizards > General Geckos >  A hilarious debacle..

## krampvs

I have a baby flame crestie named Winston. Usually I feed Winston myself but on this particular occasion I had to leave his Pangea food in his viv. I took him out today to hold him for a bit and noticed that his toes were all stuck together!!  He hasn't shed so I was wondering what the culprit could be.. so I searched the viv; sure enough, beneath his plant there were tiny gecko prints of Pangea food!!!  He was pretty patient as I cleaned the food out of his toes.... at least now he looks normal. What a dweeb 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (02-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hahahahahahhahaha, I love that you called him a "dweeb". It's been years since I heard that. Thanks for sharing and using that particular noun. You put a smile on my face  :Very Happy:

----------


## krampvs

I'm glad you got a kick out of it  :Very Happy:

----------

